# انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا



## omar adam (25 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشركة الدولية للإتصالات 

في مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) . 
أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .
- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .
- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .
- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .
- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .
- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .

طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداء

فقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنا 

محمول ( 01227233884 - 01117233884 _ 01007233884 )

 
خــصــــــــــــم خـــــــــــاص ولفترة محــــــــــــــدودة
http://farfisa.mtjre.com/product-117309.html


----------



## omar adam (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

In the name of God the Merciful - International Telecom Company
In the field of control and audio systems. Where we accredited agents Italian Farfiza and specialize in intercom. Systems (individual - collective - audio - video - Digital video and audio). Just contact us - and let the rest to us 
Portable (01227233884 - 01117233884 _ 01007233884) special discount for a limited period


----------



## omar adam (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

شركة المتجر 

(أجهزة كمبيوتر - لاب توب - شاشات )

وارد الخارج ... جملة ونصــف جملة 

فقط اتصل بنا (35847899 - 01141482000 )

العنوان : 52ش السلام - الاريزونا - الهرم

http://farfisa.mtjre.com/product-117334.html

































































تحديد عنوان الشركة علي الخريطة

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=29.995...&z=19&l=10&m=b


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 مارس 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## omar adam (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

إنتركوم إيطالي ............ وبسعر خيالي !!!!بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالشركة الدولية للإتصالاتفي مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) .أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداءفقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنامحمول ( 01112830151 _ 01117233884 _ 01007233884 )خــصــــــــــــم خـــــــــــاص ولفترة محــــــــــــــدودةhttp://www.up.qatarw.com/up/2012-08-23/file706679272.jpg


----------



## omar adam (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

http://www.up.qatarw.com/up/2012-08-23/file706679272.jpg


----------



## omar adam (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ3o39I0Q1k


----------



## omar adam (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*


----------



## omar adam (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشركة الدولية للإتصالات 

في مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) . 
أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .
- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .
- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .
- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .
- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .
- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .

طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداء 

فقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنا 

محمول ( 01112830151 - 01117233884_01277233884 _ 01007233884 )


خــصــــــــــــم خـــــــــــاص ولفترة محــــــــــــــدودة






 
 











































انتركم , ايطالي , فارفيزا , كاميرات , مراقبة

انتركم, فارفيزا , اورميت , مراقبة , حماية , أمان , شركة , farfisa , urmet , intercom , italy , ايطالي

------------------------------------------------------

شركة فارفيزا الايطالية . الفرع الرئيسي

http://www.farfisa.net/intercom_system.htm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fRkvGInX49I

--------------------------------------------------------- 

صفحتنا علي الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Farfesa?fref=ts


----------



## omar adam (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي -- وبسعر خيالي - فارفيزا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشركة الدولية للإتصالات 

في مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) . 
أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .
- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .
- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .
- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .
- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .
- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .

طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداء 

فقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنا 

محمول ( 01112830151 - 01117233884_01277233884 _ 01007233884 )


خــصــــــــــــم خـــــــــــاص ولفترة محــــــــــــــدودة






 
 











































انتركم , ايطالي , فارفيزا , كاميرات , مراقبة

انتركم, فارفيزا , اورميت , مراقبة , حماية , أمان , شركة , farfisa , urmet , intercom , italy , ايطالي

------------------------------------------------------

شركة فارفيزا الايطالية . الفرع الرئيسي

http://www.farfisa.net/intercom_system.htm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fRkvGInX49I

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

